# Why no Laco 47 or 48mm pilot?



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

They make the gigantic version, which is just ridiculous to wear in public, and I like big watches. Then they make smaller versions. But, they seem to be missing the 47-48 mm range. I like the Steinharts and Debaufres. But I like the Laco cases better. My fav would be a 47 or 48 mm, type B dial, Unitas movement with sub seconds dial and a see through back. But, I can't seem to find that.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Shawnny said:


> They make the gigantic version, which is just ridiculous to wear in public, and I like big watches. Then they make smaller versions. But, they seem to be missing the 47-48 mm range. I like the Steinharts and Debaufres. But I like the Laco cases better. My fav would be a 47 or 48 mm, type B dial, Unitas movement with sub seconds dial and a see through back. But, I can't seem to find that.


Hey! I wear the "gigantic version" in public. ;-)

Keep in mind that Laco did recently introduce the 45 mm, so who knows, maybe a 47 mm model will turn up in the future. However, I'd be surprised if it did; even if you have a large wrist the 45 mm has a significant wrist presence.

Although I personally disagree with sub-dials on a B-Uhr, Laco does offer the Lübeck, a 42 mm that meets all of your requirements except case size. I've always found that even the 42 mm B-Uhrs wear much bigger than their size suggests, so maybe it would be a possibility for you?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Hey! I wear the "gigantic version" in public. ;-)
> 
> Keep in mind that Laco did recently introduce the 45 mm, so who knows, maybe a 47 mm model will turn up in the future. However, I'd be surprised if it did; even if you have a large wrist the 45 mm has a significant wrist presence.
> 
> Although I personally disagree with sub-dials on a B-Uhr, Laco does offer the Lübeck, a 42 mm that meets all of your requirements except case size. I've always found that even the 42 mm B-Uhrs wear much bigger than their size suggests, so maybe it would be a possibility for you?


I wear a 52 mm sometimes and people stare at that. It's as big as I can go. Iv'e seen the 42 mm version, that's where I got the idea. But, I just don't like anything under 46mm.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

A 52 mm? Which watch comes with a case in that size? 

It's not always just the case diameter that has to be considered. Its height is an equally important consideration in the fine balance between wearability and looking ridiculous. I have a 48 mm Glycine that is as flat as a pancake, so it doesn't look as big as its size suggests. I also have smaller cased watches that are much taller; consequently they look like monsters in comparison. 

I appreciate your fondness for the big boys - I like them myself - hopefully Laco will produce a model one day that will suit your needs.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> A 52 mm? Which watch comes with a case in that size?
> 
> It's not always just the case diameter that has to be considered. Its height is an equally important consideration in the fine balance between wearability and looking ridiculous. I have a 48 mm Glycine that is as flat as a pancake, so it doesn't look as big as its size suggests. I also have smaller cased watches that are much taller; consequently they look like monsters in comparison.
> 
> I appreciate your fondness for the big boys - I like them myself - hopefully Laco will produce a model one day that will suit your needs.


I have one of the first Invicta Russian Divers with an engraved Unitas 6498 and a custom Red12 strap.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks to me like Debaufres are 44mm. Steinharts are 47mm, but at least to my eye, they have more metal around the face. That probably amounts to a mm on each side. I wouldn't be surprised if the face is similar to the Laco. Maybe someone who owns both could comment.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Chris-John said:


> Looks to me like Debaufres are 44mm. Steinharts are 47mm, but at least to my eye, they have more metal around the face. That probably amounts to a mm on each side. I wouldn't be surprised if the face is similar to the Laco. Maybe someone who owns both could comment.


Oh yeah, I see what you mean.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

You can choose 38mm, 42mm, 45mm, and 55mm.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> You can choose *38mm*, 42mm, 45mm, and 55mm.


Did you mean 36 mm? Either way, I think the smallest size in the current Flieger collection is a 42 mm. However, Laco does have two 36 mm models in each of their Marine (Navy) and Classic collections, the Laco 1969 is a 35 mm case, the current Laco Sport is a 40 mm model and the new Absolute watches use a 39 mm case.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Did you mean 36 mm? Either way, I think the smallest size in the current Flieger collection is a 42 mm. However, Laco does have two 36 mm models in each of their Marine (Navy) and Classic collections, the Laco 1969 is a 35 mm case, the current Laco Sport is a 40 mm model and the new Absolute watches use a 39 mm case.


Which I would never consider buying. I may go for the 45 mm. My guess is that it wears similar to the others 47/48 mm watches because of the bigger dial.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, 36mm. Ladiets size, anyway.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Janne said:


> OK, 36mm. Ladiets size, anyway.


Even my GF likes bigger watches. I need to lock my watch drawer. She's always in it trying to decide which one to wear. But a lot of people like small watches. I just think Laco is missing a lot of sales by not offering something in the 47/48 mm range. A lot of people like that size. I would think they could sell more of those then the 55 mm version.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Shawnny said:


> Even my GF likes bigger watches. I need to lock my watch drawer. She's always in it trying to decide which one to wear. But a lot of people like small watches. I just think Laco is missing a lot of sales by not offering something in the 47/48 mm range. A lot of people like that size. I would think they could sell more of those then the 55 mm version.


Not so sure I'd agree with you on that one. The 55 mm is a different animal. It's a historically correct size, not one that was derived from what is currently considered to be vogue. Those who buy the 55 mm are mostly interested in their historical connection, which is why they're always offered in limited quantities and are not a regular part of the collection. Now that Laco offer the 45 mm they really have covered the big watch end of the spectrum. It's all dial, so it should satisfy the vast majority of the big watch crowd. I doubt very much that they're missing a lot of sales because of a 2 mm shortfall. To prove my point, you should search this forum and see how many requests there have been for a 47 mm model. Next to none. If anything, I seem to recall that there have been more requests for smaller than 42 mm watches.

I wear everything from 32 mm to 55 mm in size. I'm actually close to ordering a 36 mm Laco at the moment. I've always been impressed by how big the 42 mm appears on my wrist, even after I swapped the 55 mm for it. The 45 mm is definitely on my short list, but I honestly can't see myself needing anything bigger in a production model.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Janne said:


> OK, 36mm. Ladiets size, anyway.


My JLC is 36mm and it doesn't look right on a girl's wrist.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

mebiuspower said:


> My JLC is 36mm and it doesn't look right on a girl's wrist.


Too big?


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep too big.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't see a 55mm watch for sale.

I know they made some but don't think they still sell them.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The 55 mm is made in small very limited series.

Some years ago they managed to built a small number of moveyments with mostly original DuRoWe parts of the WW2 era D5 movement. Not as good as the D5, but very close.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

So they made some and sold them. Will they make more?

I wouldn't want to wear one but I think on a nice stand it would make a great desk clock.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Janne said:


> The 55 mm is made in small very limited series.
> 
> Some years ago they managed to built a small number of moveyments with mostly original DuRoWe parts of the WW2 era D5 movement. Not as good as the D5, but very close.


How is the ticking sound on the original 55mm compare to say a ETA 2801 or Unitas 649x movement? Is it loud like the Unitas?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

It is louder than most modern watches. It is a pocket watch movement, chronometer grade. Durowe D5.
The new/old movement is made from approx 90% original ww2 era parts. It is not a Durowe D5 movement, as it lacks one of the jewells ( 21 as oposed to 22 fo the Original. Maybe it should be called a D6?
I guess the new version sounds the same as the old one. I have a 1944 example. It has a faint, soft ticking, but still I can hear it when the watch sits on the bedside table.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

This thread isn't about 55 mm watches. It's about 47-48mm watches. Can we keep on topic here?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

If it disturbs you, just bypass those posts.

The 55mm and the 45mm are the closest to the 47 or 48mm the OP asks about.
His qustion was answered in the beginning.

Soon, we will start analysing the 45mm.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

I am the OP and it's pretty clear from my OP, i'm not interested in the big version. I might be interested in the 45mm version, so analyse away on that one. The big one is just way to big to wear in public. I'm not interested in wearing it around my neck.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Aha, you are the OP!!
I wear my 55mm t a couple of times a year, and it always brings people's attention.

The Moderator wears his everyday. The Laco lugs makes the huge size wear small. Sounds strange, but that is how it wears.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

We must be Twins Separated at Birth. ! 

i asked many Times on the Forum AND Contacted LACO about a 47mm Flieger. but no Success. :-(

maybe that's one of the Reasons i don't Come here to Post. ( Please Uwe don't Hate me for Saying that. !  ).
to be Honest. i came here because i just Strapped on the 55mm which reminds me that there's a LACO Forum that i haven't Visited in Ages. and was Hoping to see some Breaking News like:

a NEW Limited Edition Flieger Box Set . Type A & B.
47mm Case Diameter.
MODIFIED Valgranges Caliber A07.111 to Hand Wind.
See Through Case Back.

but. No News. unfortunately.

.


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> We must be Twins Separated at Birth. !
> 
> i asked many Times on the Forum AND Contacted LACO about a 47mm Flieger. but no Success. :-(
> 
> ...


That's funny you say that. I was adopted at birth and always felt like I had a twin, but that's an other story.

I think the 47/48 mm would be a good seller for them. Most people can't do the 55mm version, but they still want the watch to be as authentic as possible.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Shawnny said:


> That's funny you say that. I was adopted at birth and always felt like I had a twin, but that's an other story.
> 
> I think the 47/48 mm would be a good seller for them. Most people can't do the 55mm version, but they still want the watch to be as authentic as possible.


oh well. maybe Brothers from different Mothers.. how's that ?.
but we still share the Same Madness.

since Feeling Goofy Today, i thought to Wear this Big Bad Pilot's Indoor. not only it's Huge, it also Feels HEAVY after a while .but really WISH to Have a Smaller Version of it in 47 mm. (That's why i Love Steinhart Flieger watches).

i think we should put our Request in with LACO. you'll never know .:think:

.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

You might hare the same father, do not forget that!!

You might want to email Laco and check if they think there would be an interest in that size?

A very good idea using the Valgranges movement. If you have a Crystal caseback.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> was Hoping to see some Breaking News like: a NEW Limited Edition Flieger Box Set . Type A & B., 47mm Case Diameter, MODIFIED Valgranges Caliber A07.111 to Hand Wind, See Through Case Back


Bad news Tony. They did offer that watch - two months ago - and it sold out in a week. Too bad you weren't visiting the Laco forum then otherwise I'm sure you would have got one.

Alright, I'm obviously kidding. To my knowledge, Laco have never said that they wouldn't make a 47 mm, so who knows, maybe one day that watch will be available. If you wanted for a 45 mm two years ago and were disappointed that one didn't exist, it would have surprised you that one did appear for 2011. Laco do read this forum, so there's no harm in people posting what they'd like to see offered by the company, but at the same time it isn't a guarantee that those suggestions will ever result in a particular watch being built.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Bad news Tony. They did offer that watch - two months ago - and it sold out in a week. Too bad you weren't visiting the Laco forum then otherwise I'm sure you would have got one.



phewwwwww.
i'm so Glad it was just a Bad Dream.!
i took your News very Seriously and my Heart Skipped a FEW Beats. :-d



Uwe W. said:


> Alright, I'm obviously kidding. To my knowledge, Laco have never said that they wouldn't make a 47 mm, so who knows, maybe one day that watch will be available. If you wanted for a 45 mm two years ago and were disappointed that one didn't exist, it would have surprised you that one did appear for 2011. Laco do read this forum, so there's no harm in people posting what they'd like to see offered by the company, but at the same time it isn't a guarantee that those suggestions will ever result in a particular watch being built.


well. it's Good to Know that LACO Reads and pay attention to what we Like/want. :-!
in that Case ? everything is Possible , and HOPE they'll Consider the 47mm More Seriously... (we just have to Bug Them more often. . that's all)..

Cheers
Tony

.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Janne said:


> You might hare the same father, do not forget that!!
> .


:-d 
GOOD One.!

still ENJOYING The LACO on my wrist Today.









but switching to this later on. (The BP looks so Tiny Now ).









.


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd like to see a 47/48mm Laco too. I think anything Laco puts out will sell regardless.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

nylofi said:


> I'd like to see a 47/48mm Laco too. I think anything Laco puts out will sell regardless.


Go for the new 55mm !


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> still ENJOYING The LACO on my wrist Today.


Hey Tony,

Is that a 55mm Laco in the pic? It actually looks like a "normal" size watch! What size wrist do you have?


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Go for the new 55mm !


Oh man, too big for me but I'd love to own one anyway.

I wonder if Laco makes more after this batch is gone.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I am sure they will. It sfeems they fo a LE run almost every other year. They sell out rapidly.


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

Shawnny said:


> I might be interested in the 45mm version, so analyse away on that one.


Though I'd also love a 47/48mm version, for now I'll have to get the 45mm Laco (Type B in particular). It's the closest thing to the perfect big pilot watch for me at the moment: it has to be 45mm and up and made by one of the original 5 companies of the WWII era. No logos of course, so IWC BP is out (plus too expensive), Lange and Wempe don't make any and Stowa's models are too small. The 45mm Laco seems my only choice.

Are you getting the 45mm Laco or not sure yet?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

nylofi said:


> Though I'd also love a 47/48mm version, for now I'll have to get the 45mm Laco (Type B in particular). It's the closest thing to the perfect big pilot watch for me at the moment: it has to be 45mm and up and made by one of the original 5 companies of the WWII era. No logos of course, so IWC BP is out (plus too expensive), Lange and Wempe don't make any and Stowa's models are too small. The 45mm Laco seems my only choice.
> 
> Are you getting the 45mm Laco or not sure yet?


No, I found a LNIB 47mm Debaufre Pilot, with a Unitas 6497 in it and a see through back. It comes with two leather straps and SS bracelet. The Brown Santa is driving around my town right now with it. I hope he's not wearing it. I'm going to wear it for awhile, then have the case blasted to give it a bark vintage look, like the big one in the pic above. Then after a while I want to find or have a type B dial made for it, with a seconds dial at 9. Then it would be perfect for me.


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


>


is this picture for real. i mean a trick phtography ?????
the iwc looks so small next to laco.
love the iwc. is it a transitional?


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

That must be the full sized 55mm Laco.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

sasha said:


> is this picture for real. i mean a trick phtography ?????


Why do you suspect it to be trick photography? The IWC Big Pilot (Ref 5009) has a 46 mm case. The Laco pictured is a previous Limited Edition (a new LE version just became available), which has a 55 mm case. That's what a 9 mm case size difference looks like, no tricks required.

Here's a photo I took last year with my 55 mm in the background and a 42 mm B-Uhr in directly in front of it (note: all three watches are resting on the left side of their cases):


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

Shawnny said:


> No, I found a LNIB 47mm Debaufre Pilot, with a Unitas 6497 in it and a see through back. It comes with two leather straps and SS bracelet. The Brown Santa is driving around my town right now with it. I hope he's not wearing it. I'm going to wear it for awhile, then have the case blasted to give it a bark vintage look, like the big one in the pic above. Then after a while I want to find or have a type B dial made for it, with a seconds dial at 9. Then it would be perfect for me.


You were not kidding about wanting a 47mm watch! Nice one, enjoy!

47mm, 6497 and see through back: all the right elements. Having the case blasted is a fantastic idea too. When all's done post some before and after pics over at the Pilot & Military forum!


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks
i wasn't doubting tony at all so no disrespect to him. but wow, it amazing what a 9mm difference can make?!


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

nylofi said:


> You were not kidding about wanting a 47mm watch! Nice one, enjoy!
> 
> 47mm, 6497 and see through back: all the right elements. Having the case blasted is a fantastic idea too. When all's done post some before and after pics over at the Pilot & Military forum!


Pics here:https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/picked-up-47mm-debaufre-660952.html#post4817022


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Uwe W. said:


> View attachment 648520


Uwe, that is a wonderful Omega!!!

Re pics: the difference is not as big in the size as it would beif the watches were side by side. And it would look even bigger if the 55 mm watch was placed in the front!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

nylofi said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> Is that a 55mm Laco in the pic? It actually looks like a "normal" size watch! What size wrist do you have?


it's a 55 mm. 
the Angle that the Picture was taken makes it look Normal ;-)
my Wrist is 7 to 7,1/4 Inch.

.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

sasha said:


> is this picture for real. i mean a trick phtography ?????
> the iwc looks so small next to laco.
> love the iwc. is it a transitional?


No Tricks in Photography .! 

the BP (IWC) looks even Smaller than STEINHART.
(and yes. it is a Transitional Piece. Beats at 21,600 VPH )..










But Both have the Same Lug Length.









for that reason it Wears so Well and looks so Sweet on the Wrist.. Love it.









BTW. 
for some who are interested in the 47mm LACO Flieger ?! i sent Them an e-mail last Week putting in a Request. but haven't heard from them yet.(must be Busy with the BaselWorld Show). but Hope they'll get back to me with some good News.

oh Boy .! 
if i could only see a LACO Version of These Beauties in 47 mms ?!!. i'll be on Cloud 9 .! 



















it's only a Dream.

Cheers

.


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

phew. sick duo and awesome pilot collection. 
plz let us know if laco gets back to you regarding the 47mm pilot watch project. thanks


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

BTW, those watches wear big, due to the thin bezel and large dial.


----------

